# First blood



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

All these years of practice, i dealt with much cans, bottles and papers. I'm a target shooter. I hardly disturbed any critters during my training. Just couldn't do it.

During a family vacation, my dad came to me. He said: " I'll wish to see you bring me one of those sparrows, if you think you're good with your slingshot. Looks easy, but i bet it'll be real tough to get near one."

To pursue and hunt my first prey... My sight picture was a blur, the target presented down my sight was unlike those things i've been comfortable facing.

Until i gathered enough will to do it, piecing my mind together- For once.

- Just this once.

It's tough describing how bizarre it felt. One thing i learned from this: Skills only take you this far. It is within the mind, determined or hesitant of delivering a needed shot.


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

I know you didn't eat it cause you have nothing to eat from a sparrow, so it's a pitty. Next time kill something you'll eat, otherwise it's killing for fun which is not as cool as your dad thinks.Sorry.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

coco said:


> I know you didn't eat it cause you have nothing to eat from a sparrow, so it's a pitty. Next time kill something you'll eat, otherwise it's killing for fun which is not as cool as your dad thinks.Sorry.


The bird was grilled and consumed during the night, you're almost right there's little meat from that tiny body. There were so much to overcome unlike pinking at targets. I'll prefer not repeating that.


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

steveewonders said:


> coco said:
> 
> 
> > I know you didn't eat it cause you have nothing to eat from a sparrow, so it's a pitty. Next time kill something you'll eat, otherwise it's killing for fun which is not as cool as your dad thinks.Sorry.
> ...


If you eat it, it's ok


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

coco said:


> steveewonders said:
> 
> 
> > coco said:
> ...


Hunting is the next option when there's nothing to eat in a situation, otherwise for me it feels unpleasant doing.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

steveewonders said:


> coco said:
> 
> 
> > I know you didn't eat it cause you have nothing to eat from a sparrow, so it's a pitty. Next time kill something you'll eat, otherwise it's killing for fun which is not as cool as your dad thinks.Sorry.
> ...


Hunting is not for everyone. Take this from the experience, you learned that you can do it if you must, and that you prefer not to. Both of these lessons are good. Teach your father to shoot and perhaps you will have done what your able to do best.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Buckskin Dave said:


> steveewonders said:
> 
> 
> > coco said:
> ...


My dad grew up shooting with a frame he's long forgotten. All he remembered was shooting fruits off trees and eating birds as most kids did back then. To him the capability to hunt is as important as being able to cook. I believed that helped condition the mind and it's willpower for survival, being able to send true shots when situations necessitate. Am relieved i pulled a clean one for this.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

In my youth... not that old though... I hunted and always ate my kills. I needed to prove myself to myself. 
I know what you felt, friend. I do not hunt any more... something happened as my confidence grew. My empathy grew. My awareness grew. I lived on a hig farm as small boy. We killed and butchered our meat. 
I gave up (mostly) all pork and beef after I saw how the animals were raised in cages and basically tortured. I do not judge the hunting or farming... the wasting and mistreatment is another thing altogether.

Steveewonders... I am glad to proved yourself to your dad ans to you. I happy you ate the kill... but I am feeling like you are like me (if I am wromg that is okay, too) in that you did not enjoy hunting. A sparrow is a hard target. 
But it is also a beauty... so often in our attempt to be part of the beauty we squeeze the life out of things... but we are part of the beauty just by seeing it. It was never meant to be held too tight or last forever.

I may waxed a bit philosophical here. But it seems appropriate. If you want to test your skills a bit further... you will need to start skeet shooting or throwing an object up ans taking a fat shot. When you get good enough to hit a pingpong ball... the sparrows will not be a challenge. 
With skills comes options. 
Be well, friends. This post is good.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

coco said:


> I know you didn't eat it cause you have nothing to eat from a sparrow, so it's a pitty. Next time kill something you'll eat, otherwise it's killing for fun which is not as cool as your dad thinks.Sorry.


If you go to Slingshot Hunting Vietnam on You Tube you will see many videos on guys hunting small birds and eating them. They may shoot 10-15 of them for a meal. Yes sparrows are edible !

wll


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

wll said:


> If you go to Slingshot Hunting Vietnam on You Tube you will see many videos on guys hunting small birds and eating them. They may shoot 10-15 of them for a meal. Yes sparrows are edible !
> 
> wll


There it is. They get their meat where they can find it and good hunting to them. Never take a full belly for granted.


----------

